

Ink File Picker Database Compromised - kfinley
http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/65675319638/ink-file-picker-database-compromised

======
dotmanish
Timeline of Events:

 _October 27th - 29th: Database compromised according to MongoHQ._

 _22:15 PST 10 /31: Notified of breach by MongoHQ_

 _23:30 PST 10 /31: Communicated breach to customers_

And I thought all impacted MongoHQ customers knew what had happened on October
27th or 28th itself.

